
Money-Shredding Alarm Clock Is Completely Unforgiving  - grigy
http://mashable.com/2011/05/29/money-shredding-alarm/
======
grigy
Better approach (and legal). Put a credit card and let it do some charity
payments if you are late.

------
SonicSoul
next up, money shredding treadmill?

------
zyfo
Extrinsic motivation is a tricky one; rationalization is easy: "I will make up
for the 100$ if I'm well rested, so I better snooze some more!".

What about a guillotine above your head? That should be enough.

